# Resin Dude



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Rick Swavely needs sincere prayers at this time please.
I have taken the liberty to share this email ....

I'm sending this out to Rick's entire contact list to ask for your prayers. Many of you know that Rick has been battling cancer for the past few months. Yesterday, the doctor told us that the chemo is not being as effective as they had hoped. We need to make a decision regarding whether to continue treatment - which is very harsh - or focus on quality of life.
Please pray that God guides us in this decision.
Of course, we're hoping for a miracle. But if that is not God's will, then we are praying for the grace to get through this.
Thanks for all you prayers and kind words during this difficult time,
Felicia


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> Rick Swavely needs sincere prayers at this time please.
> I have taken the liberty to share this email ....
> 
> I'm sending this out to Rick's entire contact list to ask for your prayers. Many of you know that Rick has been battling cancer for the past few months. Yesterday, the doctor told us that the chemo is not being as effective as they had hoped. We need to make a decision regarding whether to continue treatment - which is very harsh - or focus on quality of life.
> ...


OMG!! 
You got Mine, Power in Numbers here :thumbsup:

Bubba


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Such sad news... But so much underlying strength is apparent...

My slot friend, Stan, of the Lexington Cup Series, posted this as the
Scripture of the Month, today, on their board...

_Psalm 147:5 - Great is our LORD and mighty in power; His understanding has
no limit.

It is a great feeling to know that God is on our side and He understands the things
we all go through and deal with on a daily basis. He cares for us. He gives us
the strength and power to overcome all obstacles in our path. Bless His Holy Name.

Tyco Kid_

.

John
.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

I do not know Rick, but he is in my prayers. 

I have been battling cancer for a year now. First it was tongue cancer. Radiation and chemo were effective. Now I have no saliva or proper sense of taste. I have no appetite. I have lost 130 pounds so far. In the middle of that a saddle pulmonary embolism nearly took my life. I was in a nursing home for a month. During a follow-up PET scan they discovered colon cancer. During surgery to remove my colon, they discovered that the cancer had spread. Chemo is the only treatment. I do chemo every other Wednesday. Then I wear a pump for 2 days. The chemo and weight loss kick my butt. I have no strength. Today a couple of friends helped me get my 55 Chevy started, washed, and inspected. I couldn't have managed it by myself. 

We are all going to die. We do not know how, where, or when. With cancer you have some indication of how. If there is no treatment, you have some idea of when. You could still get hit by a truck.

I am still kicking. I am buying slot cars as if I will live a while. My chemo appears to be working. 

I hope Rick beats the odds. My advice is to make the best of the last days. Get prepared.

Mike Cook


----------



## Frank Broughton (Jan 31, 2016)

I work for a Baptist church, I BELIEVE in prayer -- plus as Felicia said -- God's grace is a big thing too pray for too. Will pray for Rick & Felicia.


----------



## Frank Broughton (Jan 31, 2016)

God's grace Mike!


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Sorry to hear of your battle, Mike... You have the right attitude, though...

Be blessed...

John
.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Dushkwoneshe said:


> .
> Sorry to hear of your battle, Mike... You have the right attitude, though...
> 
> Be blessed...
> ...


seems a lot of us "Older" Slotters, got Serrious Med. Conditions...
wonder "IF" we can open a self-support group thread on HT. including ALL
forum groups on here 
this is NOT a joke..

Bubba, Member of the "Zipper-Club" (open Heart/Chest Surgery Survivor)..

we've Lost a lot (1 or More is "A lot"..) of GOOD Friends in the past few years on here.....
let's talk, share experiences, problems, & encouragements (sry NOT 4; "Bail-$$"..)

ok, Badd-Joke... 

but when anyone IS sick.. I "KNOW" for a fact...

sending some stupid, little, cheap, toy, that's somehow connected in relation to the patient's interests...
is like winning the Lottery, it takes Their mind OFF Their current problems....
if just for an hr. or so :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Bubba 123 said:


> sending some stupid, little, cheap, toy, that's somehow connected in relation to the patient's interests...
> is like winning the Lottery, it takes Their mind OFF Their current problems....
> if just for an hr. or so :thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


A lot of guys on here are struggling with serious medical problems. Slot cars are something we have in common. I am hoping to get better acquainted with members over time. I like to see what people are modeling and what they have acquired. I like to see what is coming out in the future. It is disappointing when the posts become attacks on members and manufacturers. Let's support each other.

Bubba (Pete) and I did a little swap recently. We both got something we wanted. It was a great experience. Getting something in the mail was like Christmas. I need more of that. My house is full of stuff. I am sure there is a trade just waiting to happen.

I used to have guys over to trade and enjoy the collection. The house is so full that it is not practical to do that anymore. I am working to get my collection organized. I bought a bunch of baker's racks. I hope to get it together soon. I will post some photos.

Mike Cook


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

blue55conv said:


> A lot of guys on here are struggling with serious medical problems. Slot cars are something we have in common. I am hoping to get better acquainted with members over time. I like to see what people are modeling and what they have acquired. I like to see what is coming out in the future. It is disappointing when the posts become attacks on members and manufacturers. Let's support each other.
> 
> Bubba (Pete) and I did a little swap recently. We both got something we wanted. It was a great experience. Getting something in the mail was like Christmas. I need more of that. My house is full of stuff. I am sure there is a trade just waiting to happen.
> 
> ...


YES!! Mike literally "Gave" me, the #1 Bucket list of MY dreams!!!
the 1st slot car set I had gotten for Xmas w/ 5 yrs.old!!!!

I'm thinking for "Slotters", PLASTIC-Diecasts that can be modified into Slot Cars.. sent as even just the MOC version (can roll around on table, engages Imagination that takes mind "OFF"... for awhile..)

maybe the person is into Sci-Fi, 
hence cheap little (HW & JL make/made 'em..) Sci-Fi toys.... 

a DVD on any movie of interest..
maybe some old books/mags on slots OR (??)

Ideas Guys (& Gals) :thumbsup:

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Rick is one of those guys who loves this hobby as much as we all do .To a point of ridiculousness!!!


Which is why he gives us some of the coolest bodies ever!!!


He and the Resinette are in my daily thoughts and prayers!!!!

Hang tight pal!!!!


----------

